

How a tweet led to medical photo app Figure 1 getting backing from USV - wslh
http://business.financialpost.com/2014/08/26/how-a-tweet-led-to-toronto-medical-photo-app-figure-1-getting-backing-from-union-square-ventures/

======
jaksmit
the article doesn't actually mention how the tweet led to the company getting
funding, or anything to do with what the tweet said!...

